# Ozello



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

East coast fellow here soon to be fishing that area. We put in at Fort Island a couple miles north of Ozello last September. There were fish there, inside and out.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Idling around is a *good* idea, lots of "navigational hazards" in that area.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

GOOD LUCK. LMAO. That there is hq for lower units lost.


----------



## Mtntop (Mar 25, 2020)

No fish in Ozello


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Mtntop said:


> No fish in Ozello


Damn Straight. The Nuke plant killed everythang.


----------



## Mtntop (Mar 25, 2020)

What SMG said


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

It's infested with kayaks anywhere within paddling distance of a ramp. It's crowded all week long with school out. Once scallop season opens good luck finding a spot to park at the ramp. Wait until school is back in.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Honestly, if you’re throwing artificial…just go plop the troller down and traverse some shoreline. You’ll catch fish. Tho the outside islands are wee bit better in the summertime


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ozello feels loved to death lately-


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Ckirk57 said:


> Ozello feels loved to death lately-


it’s been loved to death for the last year…


----------



## Tallpinetree (7 mo ago)

Thtguyrobb said:


> Honestly, if you’re throwing artificial…just go plop the troller down and traverse some shoreline. You’ll catch fish. Tho the outside islands are wee bit better in the summertime


Thanks a lot appreciate your help, I usually fish up there a lot in the winter, now I have the opportunity to fish full time, figured I'd check out the summer bite, I usually just pole around up in there anyways


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

A good GPS that keeps your tract is important. You can almost get lost back in there.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't forget about it's scallop season so besides the ozello ramp every other boat ramp is going to be nuts.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

stoked said:


> A good GPS that keeps your tract is important. You can almost get lost back in there.


Almost? _lol_


----------



## M48SHOOTER (Oct 20, 2019)

I just ran the St. Martin out of Ozello for the first time, in a new to me boat. I know, it was a great idea.
I did my homework and ran Navionics for a route/ chart plotter along w a good bottom finder. I still dinged up a prop on the first run out to the scallop grounds "in channel." I followed locals back in and spent some time with a good ol' boy looking at my route and fixing it. After that, it was an easy run. My current route "should" be good for winter level waters as well.

With your post you already know the shallow winter routes. I can tell you I saw a few grouper in the grass and a few mangs worth shooting in the coral spots. I was also told to troll the deep edge of the grass flats, just like for bass, and be ready to watch a few grouper tail dance.

The location and people were awesome, the river is nasty, but not jammed like sassa and crystal. i'll be doing most of my time in that area out of Ozello from now on. I was def a 'googin this run, but i avoided most of the rest of them.

long answer to say, yes the fish are there, inside and out.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

M48SHOOTER said:


> I just ran the St. Martin out of Ozello for the first time, in a new to me boat. I know, it was a great idea.
> I did my homework and ran Navionics for a route/ chart plotter along w a good bottom finder. I still dinged up a prop on the first run out to the scallop grounds "in channel." I followed locals back in and spent some time with a good ol' boy looking at my route and fixing it. After that, it was an easy run. My current route "should" be good for winter level waters as well.
> 
> With your post you already know the shallow winter routes. I can tell you I saw a few grouper in the grass and a few mangs worth shooting in the coral spots. I was also told to troll the deep edge of the grass flats, just like for bass, and be ready to watch a few grouper tail dance.
> ...



Winter time… all bets are off.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Winter time negative low tide with strong wind out of the East and it looks like the moon. Sometimes the water does not come back in much at tide change with these conditions.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

stoked said:


> Winter time negative low tide with strong wind out of the East and it looks like the moon. Sometimes the water does not come back in much at tide change with these conditions.


You are not kidding. Spent an extra couple of hours outside of the mouth of the Waccassassa when a strong east wind pushed a February low weeeeeellllll beyond negative.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

one BIG rock,.......


----------



## Earle Waters (5 mo ago)

Tallpinetree said:


> Can anyone give me advice on ozello fishing in the summer months, are the fish there or do I need to stay outside in deeper water. Any info would be greatly appreciated , looking to idle around maybe find some fish.


If in doubt of were your running idle is the first thing you need to know about these waters🥱😳🤗🇺🇸😎


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Tallpinetree said:


> Thanks a lot appreciate your help, I usually fish up there a lot in the winter, now I have the opportunity to fish full time, figured I'd check out the summer bite, I usually just pole around up in there anyways


Let me know if you are looking for a fishing partner. I fish a HB Pro and know my way around the area. Moved up here a couple of years ago and need someone to pole and angle. I fish artificials and fly.


----------

